# Port Mac d'OpenOffice.org présent au FOSDEM 2007



## ericb2 (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Pour information, une mini-conférence sur le port Officiel d'OpenOffice.org sous Mac OS X 
est prévue le Dimanche 25 Mars 15h - 15h15 au *FOSDEM 2007 ( Bruxelles 24 et 25 Mars )*

Pour la mini-conf, *le programme est là
*
Je sais que beaucoup de nos amis belges seront présents, et s'ils souhaitent venir discuter 
du port natif d'OpenOffice.org sous Mac OS X, ce sera avec plaisir.

P.S. : je viendrai avec une démo, incluant les dernier progrès, et je pense que c'est surtout ça qui intéressera les gens ...


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## ericb2 (23 Février 2007)

Pour ceux qui peuvent pas venir, j'ai mis quelque screenshots sur mon blog 

Les derniers changements : 

- le layout texte fonctionne beaucoup mieux, et le calcul des carrets est bien meilleur (merci plipli ), 
- le FilePicker natif  fonctionne,, sans pb apparent  (merci Florian et  Pavel),
- l'inversion vidéo  ( donc le highlighting avec Quartz , moi),
- le curseur (Pavel + le fait que Invert()  fonctionne) 

Damien a commencé à s'attaquer à la documentation de Salframe, pour qu'on puisse comprendre mieux le bug du rafraichissement. Enfin Ismael a fait une super doc sur Salgdi 

-- 
ericb

P.S. : oui je sais, les Combo boxes, c'est pas ça, mais je faisais des essais en attendant de pouvoir utiliser HIView


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2007)

C'est mal de nous faire saliver comme &#231;a


----------

